
Paytm Founder, Vijay Shekhar Sharma’s Incredible Life Story - dsr12
http://www.businessinsider.in/Paytm-Founder-Vijay-Shekhar-Sharmas-incredible-life-story/articleshow/50497089.cms
======
FreedomToCreate
This may seem like an incredible story to the general public but I think many
of us who are founders know that in our community there are many people like
Vijay Shekhar. People who have put everything on the line because they have
this vision of being a world changer and creating a legacy for themselves. The
only difference between the Vijays of the group and the rest is opportunity.
It really is. All of them have the drive and intelligence, but only a very
very few have the right opportunity strike at the right time and know what to
do with it. He is special, no doubt, but this article glorifies his
achievements.

